# Agility ANXIETY (me, not the dog)



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

I know how you feel.....My "puppy" is going to enter her very first agility competition in about 2 weeks. We have been training in a class setting and off/on with a private instructor.
What helped was going to a "Show n Go" which was like a practice and she did OK. But I really don't know what will happen until competition day. I am going in with the attitude that this will be fun....I feel if you are too serious or nervous the dog will feel that and react to that and you might not have the best run. We are only starting in Jumpers with Weaves right now...my dog does not do teeters yet...it is one day at a time. Just do it.. .and don't expect perfection. Everyone has a first competition....have fun.
My worst fear is forgetting the course....


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am really nervous about showing in obedience and Molly really breaks down when I'm nervous. I'm currently reading _That Winning Feeling!_ by Jane Savoie. I have only started the book but she writes that if you keep picturing yourself failing, you are almost willing yourself to fail. So picture yourself and Sydney doing beautifully, many times a day before the trial, and will yourself to succeed. Attitude is everything when we are working in a team, so have faith in Sydney and have fun! (It's easier said than done, I'm still having trouble lol.)


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

My first run went pretty well, all things considered. It was with Sammy. We had two refusals on the double and knocked a bar. But I was pretty darn pleased!! We were not entered in standard because he would not do the teeter. When we finally did enter he refused to do the teeter 

Just have fun! I have gotten lost, fallen down, tripped over the ring gate, somersaulted over my dogs! My dogs have refused obstacles, jumped over the tunnel and run under the table... If you walk in the ring enough everything will happen, so you may as well enjoy the ride. :bowl:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

umm... pretty sure you will experience every one of those things at some time in your showing.. as most everyone has.. That is the fun part, agility is really fun and crap happens.. nothing to be ambarrassed about. Go and you might be surprised in a good way too!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I only show in AKC and typically at one ring shows so when the novice dogs are in the ring (they go last), there is no one else around so no one to see you scew up. 

Everyone screws up, even people with MACH dogs. I frequently forget courses, I excused myself from the ring this summer when I got lost twice in the first five obstacles. This past weekend Selli was just not into running and I pulled her off a course at the fourth jump after having to call her three times to get her started.

The agility community is EXTREMELY supportive and we all remember what it was like to be at our first trial!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I thought when you had a golden in your life everything you did with them was like living in a circus. They are goofy fun loving dogs. So when you get out there remember they want to have fun and so should you.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yup all has happened and will happen BUT "most" agility folks will laugh "with" you not at you. 

One person went to the line with toilet paper hanging off her back side. That I wish I had seen. LOL

I have fallen, been taken out (by my dog), had zoomies, sat at start line never to start the course and at the FINALS of AKC Agility Nationals my non tunnel sucking dog did the tunnel 4 times!!!! All I did was laugh. She was having a great time. 

Nothing "new" will happen to you. 

One place we trial regularly, has posts on the trial floor. It hasn't happened yet but I a SURE I will go splat into one before my career is over. I went down twice in one run! I almost fell just last Sunday. 

Nothing will happen that will stop the world from turning. Just have fun with your dog. Sounds like with teeter and weave issues there is still some "stress" from your dog. If something happens laugh and go on. Don't let your dog feel you worry. Worst thing is an NQ and there will be lots of those over a career. 

Ann


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay... light moment and funny story... We were watching a lady and her golden run and they were doing okay and halfway through the course she clutched her heart area on her shirt with her right arm across her body but kept running. people were really worried she was having a heart attack and not stopping .. after she crossed the finish line she announced quite loudly because by then there was a crowd ready to help... that her bra strap had broken and she was afraid of getting a black eye.. I think it was a good 5 minutes until the next run because the judge could not stop laughing.. remember it is fun and I can promise you will get used to the phrase... Well that was new...lol!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We have all been there 

The last time I showed (or will show) at a HUGE show here in the Northeast; they truck in tons of dirt and pack it down with oil or something; I was running my Towhee girl on a STD course and she got stuck!! Literally stuck on the teeter - she was at the up end that was not coming down since it was stuck in the goop.

So me, being a quick thinking person (HA!) stepped over the down end of the teeter to help my girlie out just as it released itself!! Yep, my butt was swatted by that mean ole teeter - hard and I went flying. Towhee thought it was a wonderful new adventure of course LOL

I have gotten lost on courses, had a dog take exception to a judge and stay on top of the dog walk barking at him, a few dogs somehow end up on the opposite side of dogwalks (they are taught to safely bail), my Casey was a zoomer extraordinaire with a penchant for finding suitable laps - with all his visiting & zooming he still beat border collies LOL When I was sick a friend would run Rowdy always, but for her to run my Casey we had to have friends at all 4 corners of the ring in case he decided to exit stage left on her.

I have had a dog insist that the folded dogwalk barely inside the ring was a teeter in disguise and he was going to figure out how to tip it, dogs fall in love with tunnels (again and again and again).

I am sure Brady will come up with more ways to express his dogality LOL and that Faelan & Towhee have more things up their sleeves.

ETA: Please also realize I am kind of a girlie girl and landing in that goop and getting it on me and my clothes - well the dogs were delighted - me not so much!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

These stories are the best and so helpful. 

I think my biggest fear is that Sydney will start to run around like a crazy dog. I'll try to visualize her actually focusing on me.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I've had Zoe get the zoomies at an obedience match and survived it. Wasn't too happy about it at the time but life moves on. I think the visualizing is a really good tool for improving performance and reducing nerves.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok another story. My friend was running her lab. He caught her heel and she fell. As she landed her hand was in front of her. She knocked her wind out of herself punching herself in the chest. As she lay on the floor, people came in to tend to her dog who was thinking mom was playing and to my friend. She got up, arm and chest were sore, but she ran her next jumper class. Them she drove herself to the hospital. She broke her hand. She was back running the next day with a cast on. 

Her story is serious sort of but everyone rallied to help her. I wasn't there :-( but I was the next day. Agility folk I think are pretty nice. 

Ann


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Personally I would not do it unless I feel comfortable with both myself and the dog. Bottom like is that the dog will never know what titles he/she has. If you are not comfortable most definitely the dog will not be comfortable. If one thing is a no go or be skipped and another is so-so I would rather work on them for another year instead of getting into a situation where the dog will run all over the place or even worse shut down on you. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Agility is so much fun, and it is about having fun with our dogs! If Sydney starts running around the ring, make it a game, and run away from her! When she comes back to you, just get her back on track! We all make mistakes, dogs and humans!

Just remember to have fun!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

LOL just saw this now!

Remember the 11 y/o lab zoomies story? Ha!

I finally had my first fall in the ring last month at a CKC trial, Fin was up the teeter and looked back at me on the ground, he waited for me and on we went!

Regardless of what happens, getting the first one under the belt is always going to be a fun experience no matter what the result! I still get nervous, just try to have fun with it and you never know 

I need to get my entries in!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

There's no one who runs agility that hasn't experienced what is on your list.
Watch the advanced classes run and you will see stuff happen there too.

Don't worry about what might happen, go and have fun!

Good Luck and let us know how you did.


----------

